# Wood types.



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

How do all, I was curious as to what kind of wood everyone liked for carving slingshots. So far I have done 3 from mesquite and now I want to try something else.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like olive wood personally.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

For naturals, I tap the bounty of Osage Orange, Eastern Red Cedar, Oak and Maple that is available here in Northeast Kansas. I need to work up a relationship with some local orchards to see about some fruitwoods.

For boardcuts, I favor Baltic Birch and Oak.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Maple, Magnolia, Dogwood, Sweetgum, Eastern Aromatic Cedar, Japanese Elm and Japanese Maple

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Oaks and swamp red maple are plentiful around here so that's what i use for most of my naturals, but I like using a variety of source trees, shrubs, and bushes. I've found some pretty nice forks in old unkempt azelea and cammelia bushes, for instance.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I guess it boils down to what grows in your area. Here is mostly Oak and Maple but I've used Witch Hazel, Sumac, Apple, Cherry, Black Locust etc.....

I even used Pine that came out plenty strong enough, I would also stress test any fork you find, just to be sure.


----------



## Catapillar (Feb 27, 2018)

This is a good place. I have learned something new here in this thread! Thanks


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

If it's a perfect fork...I'll take any hardwood. I had some apricot wood that was very nice.

GP


----------



## thelzer101 (Apr 4, 2020)

Here are a couple I have made from milled mesquite. For those that dont know mesquite is one of the toughest domestic hardwoods.
















Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You guys are killing me. All that wood mentioned and mesquite is the only one that I have access to.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> You guys are killing me. All that wood mentioned and mesquite is the only one that I have access to.


Here in Az. I've used mesquite, scrub oak, acacia, ironwood, manzanita, eucalyptus, Az. ash, juniper, creosote bush.

Most all of these are in my gallery.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

rockslinger said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > You guys are killing me. All that wood mentioned and mesquite is the only one that I have access to.
> ...


I stand corrected!  I shall stifle myself.


----------

